# 1969 GTO Project Halted, Need Advise



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

So, I started a 1969 GTO project with my dad. Upon him stripping everything down he realized it must have been hit pretty good at one time on the right side. The frame has a pretty good kink in it on the vertical radius behind the front suspension. I have not found a body shop that would touch it (as of this post). So my question is: do shops not do this type of work any longer, or am I just calling the wrong places? (I am in the Philadelphia region). If replacement is another option where is the best source to find a frame? Thank you in advance for any insight!


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh man that sucks , for sure. I hate it when someone takes advantage of a buyer. Depending on how bad the wrinkle and the location of this wrinkle it just might not be able or possible to straighten, I do body work and have been a body tech and have been part of some pretty hard hit and bent frames, keep in mind that frame is 48 + plus years old and just might not be strong enough to with stand the heat that would be needed to straighten and a shops liabilty would be on the line as well, you might find yourself up to locating a usable frame, sorry to say. You might check with CTC Auto Ranch in Texas, Franks Pontiacs in California, and there might be somewhere closer ( I hope for your sake) , I’m not for sure and hope someone would jump in and direct you in a better direction, I’m just offering my opinion.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Depends on your budget and what you want to do with the car as well. There are a variety of aftermarket / performance frames, that are better than the factory, but they are not cheap and affect the titling of the car in some states.

As for autobody shops, very few shops out here in socal are interested in restorations or working on old cars.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

cij911 said:


> As for autobody shops, very few shops out here in socal are interested in restorations or working on old cars.


Rounsville is one, Louie does excellent freehand pin striping and they have a frame rack.

Here is a pic of him doing the stripes on my '67 and another guys '66.

Home


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I believe the guy is looking for frame help, just saying, not sure where pin striping came from out of this topic,?, but least he had a recommendation when he gets to that point.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The point is they do it all, apparently you missed the part where I stated they have a frame rack.
Just sayin'


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

I appreciate the feedback thus far, I am on the east coast though.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Calm down, lol


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

EricHingley said:


> I appreciate the feedback thus far, I am on the east coast though.


https://www.google.com/search?q=aut...ome..69i57.21321j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you, I have reached out to most on that Google search prior to posting without luck. I will try a few of the others.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Well Eric, hang in there and keep researching, there’s a salvage yard if my memory is right that isn’t far from you, I’ll keep looking in my files, you might be able to locate a section of frame and cut out the wrinkled section and replace, we cut semi frames all the time to lengthen them , we have turned semi trucks into box trucks as well, so, with that said, there are options. I had a 73 442 Olds that the frame rusted out where the lower control arm off the rear axle , we cut out the bad , located a donor section and welded it in, never had another issue , drag raced the car and sold the car a few years later as a roller, the guy brings it to local car shows. It can be done, it might take some research , best of luck, I wish I could help you out better, texting and forums are tuff , one can mistake or mis - interpret, there’s a lot of talent and guys full of info and resources, members here are not on line but keep your thread active and keep asking here or you could register with maxperformanceinc.com if you haven’t already, there is a lot that goes on that forum as well, best of luck Eric


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just keep calling around. Most big shops have a frame straightening machine because often when a car is in an accident, they have to pull it to get it straight and then do the body repairs. 

What they will need is a schematic with all the frame dimensions. If you have this when going to a shop and show them, they may be more inclined to help - otherwise they will most likely turn you down each time.

MY opinion - I don't think I would splice anything in as you do not know that the rest of the frame is straight. Could be off at another point and then you would be back to square one looking for a frame machine. If I were to splice it, I would get a section from the rear side rails forward and weld it in as the factory did just before the rear section that goes up and over the rear axle. This way you would also be saving the stamped VIN numbers on the rear frame rail and there would be no hassles with DMV or registering the car.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Not a bad price, to bad it’s in California


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The frame will need to be replaced/repaired to begin with. The body will likely have to come off. This isn't a deal breaker, just a lot more work. On the up side, you will be able to do a very nice job on everything else with the body off! And then, when it's all said and done, you will need to find a good_ pinstriper_!!!


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

Cafr119 said:


> Not a bad price, to bad it’s in California


Yes, I reached out to them. It was twice as much to ship as the cost of the frame. But thank you.


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

geeteeohguy said:


> The frame will need to be replaced/repaired to begin with. The body will likely have to come off. This isn't a deal breaker, just a lot more work. On the up side, you will be able to do a very nice job on everything else with the body off! And then, when it's all said and done, you will need to find a good_ pinstriper_!!!


Body is already off, we were in the phase of getting ready to prep the frame for restoration. That's when we noticed unfortunately.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

EricHingley said:


> Body is already off, we were in the phase of getting ready to prep the frame for restoration. That's when we noticed unfortunately.


Post a photo of the damaged area. We might have some suggestions for repair. Frames are pretty easy to repair in many cases.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has a mint, rust- free damage- free '69 frame if interested...it is in CA, though!


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> EricHingley said:
> 
> 
> > Body is already off, we were in the phase of getting ready to prep the frame for restoration. That's when we noticed unfortunately.
> ...



It was difficult to photo, but very obvious in person. It is pushed back and up, hard and far enough it kinked the radius in the frame. It looks minor in the pics, but its racked pretty good.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

I sold frame last fall. You will find one. Keep an eye on Craigslist . I have been told thing have changed by my son that a lot of Pontiac parts forums are now on Facebook . Your frame will be the same as any GM A body built from 68 to 72 . Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac and Chevy. So millions of cars . They come up very often and you should be able to get a decent frame only for under 1000 dollars. . The best thing is have cash ready , get word out your looking and you will get what you want .i would drop a line on PY forum also . If I see any will let you know as I'm in the Boston area. Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> I sold frame last fall. You will find one. Keep an eye on Craigslist . I have been told thing have changed by my son that a lot of Pontiac parts forums are now on Facebook . Your frame will be the same as any GM A body built from 68 to 72 . Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac and Chevy. So millions of cars . They come up very often and you should be able to get a decent frame only for under 1000 dollars. . The best thing is have cash ready , get word out your looking and you will get what you want .i would drop a line on PY forum also . If I see any will let you know as I'm in the Boston area. Doug


I will slso add that many body shop don't want to deal with it because it's so old they most likely don't have data base or / measure points in their computers . . For most just not worth it . Try restoration shops . But still think your best route is buying a used frame. That one took s hard hit but who know if previous owner even knew . Doug


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

There's a few frames on Craigslist. Check central NJ and search Pontiac parts. There is a 68 with 400 4 speed parts car for 1400$. If the frame is good it will be a great deal for you.


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

My65goat said:


> There's a few frames on Craigslist. Check central NJ and search Pontiac parts. There is a 68 with 400 4 speed parts car for 1400$. If the frame is good it will be a great deal for you.


Thank you, I hadn't thought of just looking under Pontiac parts. I have a message in to them.


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

EricHingley said:


> My65goat said:
> 
> 
> > There's a few frames on Craigslist. Check central NJ and search Pontiac parts. There is a 68 with 400 4 speed parts car for 1400$. If the frame is good it will be a great deal for you.
> ...


Let us know how you make out.


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

When i did my car i ended up finding a replacement frame in really good shape. but even so the body shop had to pull on it a little to get the control arm mount in the right position. I had my body work done at Ultimate Auto Body in Nutley NJ probably 2 hours away from you.


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 4, 2017)

Let me introduce myself. 
I'm 55 years old. In my youth Pontiacs we're my main love interest. I still have my favorite one but the northwest weather has been hard on it. I'm on this form, first post 
I believe I'm not a frame expert .I have been a welder/ metal bender/ fixer flame straightener for thirty years. I have Done a number of frame repairs ,mods,boxing that kind of such. What I see in the picture is a totally repairable frame. In our throw away world I imagine that newer techs are probably not even taught how to do something like that. 
Iffen you want to stay origional and not have to potentially have to get the car recertified ( I would check local laws) I would have no fear of repairing and using that frame. If you don't care and it doesn't matter and have the box of cash for it I'd say go for a cool aftermarket frame and suspension and make it handle like a race car and not the round bottom top heavy boat that they are. Pontiac may have the wide track but always been a bit dissapointed in the lack of regidity. Finishing out welding all the factory skip welds can do wonders for the old girls.

Yea I know I'm long winded

The thread looked like it could use another point of view. This is a great informative forum 
Dan O 
68 LeMans 350 HO


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 4, 2017)

With a hit like that I doubt you could hide it. It to have had some seriously creative body shimming to hide th


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

My65goat said:


> EricHingley said:
> 
> 
> > My65goat said:
> ...


It appears the frame on that one is a gonner. I had another gentlemen reach out to on Facebook and sent me these pics. This frame is about 450mi away, which I guess is not terrible to go take a look. Attached are the pics he sent me. What is your first pass opinion on this one...persue or keep looking? I think this one is looking a bit too crusty. Price $650 frame only, or $850 as a roller. Once again I appreciate everyone's time here.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Rusty yes. But that is not a problem. You need to get a look at it up close . If its solid I would take it. You need to go around the whole frame with a light hammer tapping on it. I'm sure this person can telll you if it just rusty . After buying a day with a sand blaster you will be all set , Doug


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

Just as a follow up to close the loop on this. I actually found a shop to take on my frame. I feel good knowing it will be back to spec in no time. Thank you to all that took the time to respond.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great to hear, Eric. Please keep posting updates on how things are going.

Bear


----------



## EricHingley (Feb 9, 2018)

Not to resurrect a long dead post, but I felt I needed to update the group on progress. Last time I posted I had discovered my frame was bent, and finally found a shop to straighten it. Well over the winter the frame has been completed. Everything has been replaced, and looking good. Now back to focusing on the body where we left off last fall. 🙂


----------



## Richboro69 (May 11, 2020)

Congrats!!! That's great to see. Looking forward to future updates


----------

